# Peanut Butter jar ???



## Lynette (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi all.......have never seen a jar like this before....I am assuming it was for peanut butter as it is embossed with several peanuts all over the jar.
 On the bottom it reads "HORNE'S DES RECD 1932 "

 Can anyone share any info on this....I have googled and looked on ebay and can't find any info....thanks


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2006)

hey lynette  thats a cool jar?? embossed with peanuts, did you dig that mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi, all I can find is Harry Horne PB out of Toronto tins. Probably the same but I counldn't find any dates or other info.


----------



## Lynette (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes.....me and my digging partner went to a different part of the dump and I  saw the bottom of this jar on the path that people have been walking for years.  Dug a little deeper and found this amazing jar.  

 In the same part of this dump found an MoM bottle from the 1920-30's so I am assuming this jar is also from that era.


----------



## madman (Jul 12, 2006)

hey lynette whats embossed on the base ? mike


----------



## Lynette (Jul 13, 2006)

> On the bottom it reads "HORNE'S DES RECD 1932 "


 
 That's it.........and the des recd 1932 is very very faint.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 14, 2013)

Lynette; I just sent you a PM telling you about your jar.  If I can find it I will put it on here for the other readers to review.  Nice jar for old thimbles or something.
 RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 14, 2013)

Here it is;
 Hello Lynette,  I am sure that if you look at the finish on your jar there will be two vertical seams on the threaded finish section.  I am sure these two lines will also go down over the transfer bead under the threads.  This jar was made on an ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine) in what is referred to as the press and blow process.  The first stage of making a bottle is to make the parison shape for the product.  The parison shape is responsible for the uniform glass thickness in the final blow of the jar in the main bottle mold.  The transfer bead holds the parison form by the top edge of the final mold cavity.  An arm swings over the final mold after the parison is hung there and it carries a blowhead mold equipment part with a blow tube in the center of it that blows the glass parison out into the surface contact with the final mold cavity completing the jar.  The mold is opened and a takeout arm comes over the jar and lifts it up and out of the open mold and sets it on a dead plate.  Then a pushout arm pushes it out onto the conveyor that takes it to the annealling lehr for the completing trip to the final inspection and packing of the jar.
 More information than needed but now you know more about how it was made.  I just get long winded, some times.  RED Matthews


----------

